# New Bike



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

I have an RS but thinking about an additional bike a R3-SL. How much performance difference would it be. I don't race. Should I go forward a solist carbon?


----------



## Quixote (Aug 26, 2008)

Are you for real? I don't know I can never tell on forums. Anyway, I bet you'll notice no difference in "performace" between the two beside a bit of weight. You likely got the RS because it was cheaper and/or a more relaxed geometry. Great! If you don't race be happy with what you have: a stellar bike. As for the SLC, you have to ask yourself what it would really offer you over and above your current ride. The answer might not be as much as the dollar signs. Then again, if you love hot fast looking bikes and you have the cash, there is no one to stop you! 


Cervelo comparison


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

shaochieh said:


> I have an RS but thinking about an additional bike a R3-SL. How much performance difference would it be. I don't race. Should I go forward a solist carbon?



Hey, what size is the RS... just ship it to me, I'll take it off your hands!


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey back at you, it is a 54CM and you can try to take off my hands. ;-)


----------



## Quixote (Aug 26, 2008)

That would fit me perfectly! I could totally use a "knocking around" bike, lol!. Is it an 08? I really liked the red and black wing coloring that year. This year's scheme is pretty bland.


----------



## doctor855 (Dec 27, 2008)

have the r3-sl and i can't say enough great things about it but never rode the rs.....doubt you would notice much other than a sorer back at first after long rides.


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

Yes it is an 08 and the bike rides great. My back hurts anyways with the RS or with my other two bikes. Trek 5200 and Madone 5.2 SL. Bike shops does not do me any justice half of the time giving me larger bike than I need. I wish my RS was a 51CM and so I can be more comfortable. I will mange to use my GIOS Compact as a test since it had a 53CM top tube and most comfortable bike I got.


----------



## fliernh (Apr 5, 2009)

Go get a professional fitting. it is cheap compared to wasting money on an expensive bike that does not fit. A good fitting cheap bike will be better than the best bike that does not fit.


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

Yeah thanks I know. I try the professional fit from the bike shop.


----------

